# the day after colonoscopy-what to expect



## mtpriss (Sep 24, 2003)

I've searched and can't find any advice on the next day. I'm an 8th grade teacher so I need to know if I should go to work the next day. Will there be gas or D? How will I feel? Will the sedation totally wear off by then?Thanks!mags


----------



## HipJan (Apr 9, 1999)

It's so individual. I am usually tired and maybe a little fuzzy from the anesthesia until midday the day after my colonscopy. Let us know how you do!


----------



## mary ann jordan (Aug 23, 2003)

Hi. I had a colonoscopy last week. I thought I would sleep for a couple of hours at home after the procedure but I didn't; I just rested for the remainder of the day. However I also felt a little groggy until the middle of the next day and had a little diarrhea and a little cramping. By the evening I was fine. Good luck to you.


----------



## Misty B (Aug 21, 2000)

I had my colonoscopy last Thursday. The procedure & next day were a breeze. The prep Wed. was horrific. I had to take 3 Dulcolax Tues. evening so was up for that during the night & then did the Colyte Wed. Since my problem is D with urgency I had to buy adult Depend pants & wore them for several days. I only was able to get off the john several short minutes between 4 & 11. Colyte tastes terrible & towards the end was making me ill. I will not do that prep again!Friday was fine for me as was Thurs. afternoon.Misty


----------



## Tori Gass (Sep 12, 2003)

the day after is not what you need to worry about. The worst part is the prep. After mine I had to be near the bathroom, but only because I had the feeling of going... not because I really had to go. I felt a little weird because of the air that was stuck in there. Other than that, I had no other side effects. But everybody reacts differently to the anesthetic. (My mother once slept for three days after an operation!). Good luck to any one who has to have this done.


----------



## Dabombmom49 (May 3, 2003)

HI everyone,Well I had 2 colonoscopies and I tell you the first on was with a sedative it was the worst pain I think I ever felt. I was screaming so loud that the doctor barely got through the bowel area. Needless to say my insurance made me get another one. I Told the Doctor if I'm awake for get it. THe next time the put me out and my stomach had bruses and I bled, I was sore for 3 days or 4 days. I am told I have a high tolerance for pain but this was worse than labor or a tooth ache for me. I believe the adheasion were a big factor.Deborah


----------



## Sathya (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey guys,Is is really necessary to go for a colonoscopy?...i mean isnt there any other way?Sathya


----------

